# Gray & Ally's Spring '16 Texas Meet



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

We bought a house. We're having a meet. Be there.










*When:* *Friday evening* dinner/hangout for earlybirds
*Saturday* 14th of May, 2016 @ 0900 til whenever

*Where: *Abilene, TX (PM strakele or decibelle for address)
*Why: *SQin', BBQin' & BSin'
Covered parking for the first few to arrive  (Or first few to paypal $20. Just kidding. Sort of)

*Food:* Bring manly sh*t to throw on the grill. Also snacks. Nearby restaurants if you can't cook. No tofu.

*Bring:*
Self, spouse, friend, side chick(s), whomever
Cooler, lawn chair, extension cord, etc
Cameras
Tunes and demo discs


Attendee list. Please copy and paste and add yourself and vehicle. If you quote, you're uninvited. 

1. Grayson (strakele) - Lancer
2. Ally (decibelle) - Monte Carlo


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

3. Alan (BigAl205) - Explorer


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Dammit! This is the week after I go to Vegas.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Vegas will still be there, go some other time


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

BigAl205 said:


> Vegas will still be there, go some other time


I can't exactly NOT go to training. I'm not trying to get arrested. lol


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Congrats on the house... Just wish it was in ATL!


----------



## LumbermanSVO (Nov 11, 2009)

I'll be in Virginia...


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Bump.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

You would think there would be more interest over on this forum than there is. Several good people have said over on the other place that they plan on going. I figure since they're pretty close the College Station guys have a good chance of making it, and it looks like a few of the OKC SQ Geeks will be making the drive. My allergies are slowly getting under control now so y'all MIGHT get something that resembles a decent tune in my rig. :laugh: And maybe I'll wash the truck too. Anyone that feels sorry for it is more than welcome to go over it with a clay bar and sealer waxJust no motivation to wash it living on a gravel road


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

God i would love to go. My job makes it tough to make plans though. I need to go...need some motivation to cut big holes in the back of my car...


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

You guys have fun


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

This meet is cancelled.


----------

